# Driver search: Foxconn 661M03C-6L



## FleRoY (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey guys,

This is one of those days.....*please help me!* 

Im looking for *Windows 2000 *drivers for a *Foxconn* motherboard,
its a *661M03C-6L* according to the scribling on the board.

I only find Samsung firmware that helps _prevent errors_ on this board but not its own drivers.

I also find near but not the same drivers.....but they don't work!

*661M03-G-6L* is the closesed if gotten...but they dont work.

I'm basically only looking for the chipset and LAN drivers...I've found the right audio drivers from the chip manufacturer....

Please help me,
Thank you all :up:


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

Have a look on http://www.driverguide.com


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Try here. I don't see that number listed the way you wrote it and neither does the Foxconn search but could it be a G not a C. At any rate try here if you haven't already. This is the download for the G series. http://www.foxconnchannel.com/en-us/service/Downloads.aspx

Edit: I see it didn't hold the search with the link so you'll have to enter, Motherbords and the model. You'll see the exact number but with a G instead of a C.


----------



## FleRoY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Now you see why I had to ask you guys.... the board doens't even seem to exist!!!!
But luckily you guys can find anything!

I got the other drivers from their respected manufacturers.

Thanks again,
Cheers


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Now if I could just find that $1,000,000 I misplaced last week.


----------



## Tanabe (May 3, 2007)

FleRoY said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Now you see why I had to ask you guys.... the board doens't even seem to exist!!!!
> But luckily you guys can find anything!
> ...


Hi FleRoy, I am looking for the same drivers for this mainboard Foxconn 661M03C-6L, kindly if you can send the Win9x and WinXP drivers to me, very much appreciated, thanks.

My Email is [email protected]


----------



## FleRoY (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Tanabe,

If I'm not mistaken that board has an SIS chipset, go to SIS's website and get the drivers there, don't even try going to Foxconns download centre, you'll be left for dead with a strange feeling of regret!! There's nothing there!

Just go to the LAN, SOUND and VIDEO manufaturers websites. Sorry, thats all I can remember.
Sold that board....got AMD-ATI.

Cheers


----------

